# How big is that scoop? and other Whey questions



## canuck_newbie (Feb 6, 2004)

Good morning,

I bought some Whey protein yesterday (Prolabs), and I have a few newbie questions for the gang here:

1) One scoop is 22 g protein.  Great.  But how big is the scoop?  My tub didn't come with a scoop apparently.  2 tablespoons = 1 scoop?

2) I figure that the easiest way to add protein powder to my diet is to add it to my breakfast cereal in the morning.  My breakfasts are protein weak, so this might be a way to even out my protein intake througout the day.  I put a couple of tablespoons on my cereal this morning.  Pre-mixing the powder with the cereal milk, rather than just pouring the powder onto the flakes seems to be the way to go, since the undisolved lumps aren't exactly appetizing.  Any thoughts?

3)  In addition to a "scoop" with breakfast, I was going to take another "scoop" immediately after my workouts (I workout one day on, one day off).  What's the best way of doing this?  I could take a 1/2 litre bottle, pre-mix the protein and some water and then drink it in my car immediately after the workout.  Is it okay to leave whey protein mixed like that for an hour or two?  I have heard that creatine degrades if you leave it like that. 

Any thoughts, comments, or other pointers are appreciated.

Eric


----------



## Hanz29 (Feb 6, 2004)

What I do with my protein---

Drink a shake or have a meal roughly every 3 hours-

My meals aren't all that big though

I wouldn't leave it in water b/c it will probably be broken apart by water.

Protein bars work great too-

some of the grocery stores occasionally have sales on them b/c they are generally overpriced and don't sell well- 

Find a sale, buy as many as you can- and carry some with you


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2004)

canuck_newbie welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome


----------

